# Impossible de recharger iPod



## Sacrebleu (31 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,
Mon iPod est un modèle de 4e génération à molette cliquable (20 Mo) datant de 2004.
Quand je branche l'iPod au port USB de mon Mac, l'icône de batterie très faible apparaît. Je fais donc le nécessaire pour le recharger: je le branche à l'adaptateur puis je branche l'adaptateur à une prise électrique. 3 icônes apparaissent: la pomme puis l'iPod triste, enfin (de façon quasi-subliminale) la batterie avec un point d'exclamation. Au bout de 30 minutes, l'appareil est chaud mais la batterie ne s'est pas remplie. Que faire?
Toute suggestion sera la bienvenue.
Jul


----------



## bompi (31 Mars 2007)

Les iPods c'est dans les forums d'iGeneration que &#231;a se passe.
Ouvre un fil de ce c&#244;t&#233;-l&#224; [je ne peux pas transf&#233;rer celui-ci donc je le ferme].


----------

